# Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?



## DerMann (23. September 2011)

*Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?
Krieg nen Sandy
für office

xp vista 7

ubuntu oder kubuntu


----------



## Abufaso (23. September 2011)

Am besten Win7 HomePremium 64 Bit.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Nimm das, mit dem du am besten klarkommst oder glaubst, klarzukommen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Ubuntu.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Muss Jimini Recht geben: Was am sinnvollsten ist, hängt vom Nutzer ab. Wer jahrzehntelang auf Windows gedrillt wurde und unflexibel geworden ist, muss quasi dabei bleiben. Wer will, dass einfach alles funktioniert, ist wohl mit Ubuntu am besten aufgehoben. (Zumindest mit entsprechender Hardware.) Und wer den Computer auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen will, muss sich noch was anderes suchen.


----------



## derP4computer (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

LinuxMint11


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Slackware 
Jetzt in der Version 13.37


----------



## NCphalon (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Für Office bzw. zum Arbeiten wird wohl was auf Linuxbasis am besten sein, musst nur gucken das auch die Treiber für eventuelle Drucker oder Scanner vorhanden sin.


----------



## Joel-92 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Eindeutig Windows 7 Home Premium x64!
Da kannst du eine OEM-Version nehmen, die sind billiger (ca. 70 €).


----------



## spionkaese (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Windows 7 Home Premium x64!
> Da kannst du eine OEM-Version nehmen, die sind billiger (ca. 70 €).


 Wie kommst du auf eindeutig? 
Naja für den Einstieg vielleicht ubuntu (oder derivate) oder Fedora 15 (was aber manchmal frustrierend sein kann), bald 16.
Wenn du später mehr Erfahrung hast, kann ich dir Archlinux empfehlen, ist aber definitiv nichts für den Anfang.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Es geht hier im Übrigen nicht darum, die eigene Lieblingsdistribution zu empfehlen. Konkrete Empfehlungen sind ohnehin schwer, solange der Threadersteller den Informationsgehalt zumindest ein bisschen steigert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf eindeutig?
> Naja für den Einstieg vielleicht ubuntu (oder derivate) oder Fedora 15 (was aber manchmal frustrierend sein kann), bald 16.
> Wenn du später mehr Erfahrung hast, kann ich dir Archlinux empfehlen, ist aber definitiv nichts für den Anfang.


 
- Für Windows spricht, dass es für Windows einfach die meisten Programme gibt wie auch z.B. MS Office für den Office PC.
- Windows 7 weil es die neuste Version ist.
- Home Premium da es für einen Office PC ausreichend ist. Da muss es kein Professional oder Ultimate sein.
- Und die 64-Bit Version, da es heute sinnlos ist noch eine 32-Bit Version zu kaufen, da die neuen PCs eh alle mindestens 4 GB RAM haben.


----------



## spionkaese (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> - Für Windows spricht, dass es für Windows einfach die meisten Programme gibt wie auch z.B. MS Office für den Office PC.
> - Windows 7 weil es die neuste Version ist.
> - Home Premium da es für einen Office PC ausreichend ist. Da muss es kein Professional oder Ultimate sein.
> - Und die 64-Bit Version, da es heute sinnlos ist noch eine 32-Bit Version zu kaufen, da die neuen PCs eh alle mindestens 4 GB RAM haben.


Außer Spielen läuft alles auf Wine. Dank Playonlinux auch ziemlich komfortabel.
Außerdem gibts noch Open / Libreoffice.
Dazu bessere Performance (+RAM-Verbrauch), schnellerer Boot (zeig mir ein Windows System mit < 20s Bootzeit, ohne SSD). Und eine größere Auswahl an Dateisystemen je nach Bedarf.


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Für Linux spricht, dass es für Office mindestens gleich gut geeignet ist und man spart sich die 70€ + 30€ für den Virenscanner. Dazu ist es resourcenschonender, bootet schneller und ist allgemein im Betrieb flotter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Auch bei Linux würde ich nicht auf einen Virenscanner verzichten und es hängt davon ab, was der TE will.
Hat er schon Programme für Windows wäre es albern es nicht zu benutzen.


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Auf Linux und Mac richten Virenscanner mehr Schaden an als sie verhindern. Wer trotzdem einen nutzt, muss schon stark paranoid sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Nö, ein Virus, den man sich einfängt, richtet deutlich mehr Schaden an, denn der Quellcode von Linux ist ja offen.


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Falsch, informier dich mal besser... ich empfehle dir speziell diesen Abschnitt durchzulesen: MacMark: Hilfen Mac OS X: Sicherheit

In vielen Fällen sind durch AV Programme erst Lücken entstanden, die Angriffe ermöglichten. Wenn man auf unixoden Systemen ein AV einsetzt, dann clamAV. Alle anderen sind ein Marketing-Reinfall.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Auf Linux und Mac richten Virenscanner mehr Schaden an als sie verhindern. Wer trotzdem einen nutzt, muss schon stark paranoid sein.


 Och...da teilweise auch Windows-Systeme auf meine Linux-Kisten zugreifen, lasse ich regelmäßig einen Virenscanner auf den Linux-Kisten durchlaufen - schadet ja nix. Kaputt gehen kann dabei eh nichts, da ich mir nur einen Report per Mail zuschicken lasse, ob ich dann eine Datei lösche, entscheide ich selber.
Natürlich hast du aber in dem Punkt recht, dass man unter Linux keinen Virenscanner _braucht_.

MfG Jimini


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Falsch, informier dich mal besser... ich empfehle dir speziell diesen Abschnitt durchzulesen: MacMark: Hilfen Mac OS X: Sicherheit


 
Das ist ja genauso als wenn ich mich auf einer Webseite von Eon darüber informiere, wie sicher Atomkraft ist.


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Typisch Windows User, fällt voll auf das Marketing der AV Hersteller rein. Das einzige was die tun ist Dateien auf Win-Viren prüfen, das System verlangsamen und Sicherheitslücken verursachen. Wer sich unter Linux einen (nicht vorhandenen) Virus einfängt, ist echt zu dumm einen PC zu benutzen.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja genauso als wenn ich mich auf einer Webseite von Eon darüber informiere, wie sicher Atomkraft ist.


Das ist ein unsinniger Vergleich. Fakt ist, dass es nicht bei jedem Betriebssystem notwendig ist, Sicherheitslücken in installierter Software durch die Installation von noch mehr Software einzudämmen. MacOS X und Linux profitieren aber natürlich auch durch ihre relativ geringe Verbreitung, wobei MacOS X in letzter Zeit häufig durch konsequent ungepatchte kritische Sicherheitslücken aufgefallen ist.
Deine obige Annahme von wegen "Quellcode offen => Virus richtet mehr Schaden an" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade der offene Quellcode führt dazu, dass entdeckte Sicherheitslücken oftmals binnen weniger Stunden gefixt sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Typisch Windows User, fällt voll auf das Marketing der AV Hersteller rein. Das einzige was die tun ist Dateien auf Win-Viren prüfen, das System verlangsamen und Sicherheitslücken verursachen. Wer sich unter Linux einen (nicht vorhandenen) Virus einfängt, ist echt zu dumm einen PC zu benutzen.


 
Keine Sorge, ich bin auch Mac User und unser Netzwerk war schon mal im Eimer, weil irgendeiner einen "Besucher" mitgebrachte hatte.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin auch Mac User und unser Netzwerk war schon mal im Eimer, weil irgendeiner einen "Besucher" mitgebrachte hatte.


 Und selbst einer der Linux-Server bei uns an der Uni war mal kompromittiert, weil irgendein Vollidiot seinen Zettel mit den Logindaten (zu seinem unprivilegierten Account) verloren hat und der Einbrecher mit Hilfe eines noch unbekannten Bugs eine Local Privilege Escalation erreichen konnte. Das System kann noch so sicher sein, wenn man an den richtigen Stellen Mist baut, steht jedes System offen wie ein Scheunentor.
Daher entweder ein System nutzen, in dem man sich sicher bewegen kann (Windows + Virenscanner + Verhaltenserkennung) ODER ein System nutzen, welches von Haus aus halbwegs sicher daherkommt (Mainstream-Linux-Distribution). Oder natürlich eine Kombination aus beidem, das wäre ideal. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## biohaufen (24. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Eben, wenn irgendwer irgendwas Preisgibt, zb. seine Logindaten (Benutzername + Passwort) mit Administratorrechten, hätte man ein richtiges Problem Außer man löscht diesen Benutzer


----------



## Solarius (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



DerMann schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?
> Krieg nen Sandy
> für office
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist auch Vista Business eine Überlegung wert! Vista Business gibt es bei Ebay für ein paar Euro. Der Support reicht noch bis 11.04.2017.
Microsoft Support Lifecycle
Ich bin überzeugt, mit einem Sandy und ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher ist auch Vista schnell genug.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Vista Business hat ab Werk aber z.B. keinen DVD-Player an Board. Es ist damit die eingeschränkteste Windows6-Version von allen.


----------



## Solarius (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Vista Business hat ab Werk aber z.B. keinen DVD-Player an Board. Es ist damit die eingeschränkteste Windows6-Version von allen.


 Das wußte ich nicht. Und das Mediacenter ist auch nicht dabei. 
Unterhaltung - Windows Vista features - Microsoft Windows
Bei Vista Home ist es dabei. Aber hier endet der Support ja schon im nächsten April. Dann lohnt sich Vista nicht.

 Besser wäre dann Windows 7!  Oder ein gutes Linux: openSUSE-lernen.de


----------



## Infin1ty (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Wie wärs mit OS X


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Als ich das mit Vista gelesen hatte, habe ich willkürlich an das hier gedacht.

Schlage dir Vista am besten mal aus dem Kopf. Ich möcht enicht behaupten, dass es Mist ist, aber es ist einfach schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenndu gerne mal Erfahrungen mit freier Software und freien Betriebssystemen sammeln willst, kann ich dir fü dem Anfang Ubuntu empfehlen. Wenn du dich dort eingearbeitet hast, und dir Kuntibuntiklicki auf die Nüsse geht, kannst du zu Debian wechseln. Das wäre (ungefähr) auch meine Laufbahn.

Wenn kein Linux, dann Windows 7 ... mindestens Home Premium. Ich möchte niemanden zum nutzen illegaler Software anstiften. (Aber die Möglichkeiten gibt es ja bekanntermaßen ...)

Zu sowas wie XP würde ich schon allein aus dem Grunde nicht mehr greifen, da aktuelle Browser das Teil nur noch aus Mitleid unterstützen. Mitleid an den Nutzern.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für neuen PC?*

Nie und nimmer Vista 

Dann lieber XP statt Vista Aber ihc würde auch eher Win 7 nehmen den das ist das geilste Win im Moment


----------

